# Looking job in Germany from India



## kumar33praveen (Apr 4, 2016)

I have total 7years Experience in automotive Embedded systems, 6years in Bangalore and 1 year in Germany ( abstatt Bosch ). Don’t know German language so Stated learning A1.

I want to apply job from Bangalore once I got job then move to Germany with family ( wife and 1 year kid )

Please any one can help me how to apply job from India, is there any Germany consultancy’s to apply job or any web links . 

Thanks a lot in advance


----------

